# Any Welsh patients been referred to Shrewsbury hospital?



## MrsL31 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I live in North Wales so I will be having NHS funded ivf treatment in Shrewsbury hospital. We've gone through all the initial appointments for tests etc and now we're just waiting to have the treatment. Unfortunately we're struggling to get a straight answer as to when that will be. We initially got referred in January this year and were told to expect treatment to begin September 2017. At our appointment with the consultant in June we were told it would be November this year and last week I was told by a nurse that it would be the end of January 2017 at the very earliest. I phoned yesterday and was eventually put through to someone who told me it would be January and then changed her mind to March. She told me we'll get a letter and pretty much hung up on me. I'm so confused! Has anyone else had treatment there or currently waiting to start and can give me an idea of how long you waited? Its not how long we have to wait that's bothering me so much. It's just the not knowing and not being able to make plans. I've been suffering with anxiety for the last few months and this really isn't helping. 
Any guidance will be much appreciated.


----------



## cocoloco123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi lovely. 

I'm in south and not north wales so can't really advise on the procedures and waiting up there etc. it might be worth repeating this message on the General ivf forums just to see if there's anyone on there that is in same clinic as you that isn't on the wales boards. You're right about it being the not knowing about wait times etc that makes it so much harder. It doesn't sound like they were very pleasant with you on the phone bless. Hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## MrsL31 (Aug 21, 2016)

That's a good idea. I will do that now. Thank you xx


----------

